# My little veg plot!



## shane.doveton (6 mo ago)




----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Welcome Shane good to have you here. That's a nice looking plot you have there.


----------



## shane.doveton (6 mo ago)

harrylee said:


> Welcome Shane good to have you here. That's a nice looking plot you have there.


I Hope to expand it next year when I retire!


----------



## Logan (10 mo ago)

Hello Shane and welcome to the forums
Your veg garden is looking great.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

shane.doveton said:


> I Hope to expand it next year when I retire!


I retired earlier this year. For the last few years I was having a lot of trouble with my legs and back. Really aggravated them when I had to bend over, get up and down as we do while gardening. Last year I started building some raised beds and planters. Really helped my situation. I still have a ground plot too, but the small stuff needing the most attention goes in the raised beds.


----------

